# More bottles - 4oz squeeze bottles



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 10, 2006)

Just thought I would toss this up here. I have a few things I transfer into smaller bottles. Water, Alcohol, BLO, compounds ect.. Well I waneted to find some better bottles than the snap lid Wally-world ones that I have been using. I found these on e-bay and thought I would pass it on to you all. They are 4oz bottles with a capped top and are in lots of 10 for a BIN of $5.99 (about $12.00 shipped) This is not my auction and I don't know the seller but it seems like a nice deal. (fyi, the enduro is in 2oz bottles for size)
As of now, he has 91 lots left.

He has a ton of these lots in larger and smaller sizes too. I have been using 3 oz bottles with a lid like shampoo and the lids stink and the bottle is too firm, so I think these will be perfect.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=140031485139&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## ctEaglesc (Nov 10, 2006)

Sally beauty supply aslo has refillable bottles,Similar to those.


----------



## jeffj13 (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks Lee, 

Just ordered some.

jeff


----------



## TBone (Nov 10, 2006)

They look like good bottles.  I have to agree that the shampoo bottles from Wally World are awful.  As Eagle said, Sally Beauty Supply or any beauty shop supply store has all kinds and sizes of bottles if you have access.  I recently caught some 8oz for 50 cents each on sale.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL, so I guess I am not the only one who bought those bottles at wally world! [] I just hope they fit my holder I made for my "turning board" on the wall. If they don't I have to make another one, LOL


----------



## Sylvanite (Nov 10, 2006)

Harbor Freight also sells bottles like these.  6 4oz bottles for $2.99 (item 94388-0VGA) or 6 2oz bottles (item 94387-0VGA) for $1.99.  They used to also carry 8oz bottles but those appear to have been discontinued.

Of course, if you prefer the flip-top bottles, they have those too.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## TBone (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> <br />LOL, so I guess I am not the only one who bought those bottles at wally world! [] I just hope they fit my holder I made for my "turning board" on the wall. If they don't I have to make another one, LOL



LOL nope you weren't.  They work good for shampoo but not worth a flip for sanding sealer.[xx(]


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 15, 2006)

Well these came in yesterday so was pretty quick. 10 very nice bottles. I have to re build my holder rack, but that's simple and I can add a couple more botttles in the new one. They are about 6" tall


----------



## bnoles (Nov 15, 2006)

Those look identical to the one's I picked up last week at Joann's store while on safari with my wife [B)]  I believe I paid $1.99 per pack of 2 so I bought all they had (4 packs).  Great little bottles like you said.

Lee, how about a picture of your bottle holder rack?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 16, 2006)

Well, I have not made the new one yet, but here is the old one..

Simple wood box, but I use "L" hooks th slip into the holes in the peg board so it is moveable. 











And the new ones just waiting for a new home! (and some labels)


----------



## bnoles (Nov 16, 2006)

Lee,

That is a really great idea. I need to do something like that so I won't be knocking mine over when I reach for one.

Thanks for taking time to post the pics.


----------



## blodal (Nov 16, 2006)

I found similar bottles at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## Dario (Nov 16, 2006)

Lee great tip and ideas.  I need some of those bottle and the holder/organizer rocks!

There should be some metal (wire) caddy that will work as well (that holds condiments etc.)

Thanks!


----------



## terrymiller (Nov 16, 2006)

Lee be careful a lot of the chemicals we use will eat the bottles.  I use the sally bottles as well and have not had any problems. Let us know how they hold up over time.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks guys, I did not get fussy with the rack really, in fact the end cap dado's were 100% bandsaw cuts []

Terry, I am not sure what you are using, but all I have is 2 types of polishing compounds, BLO, water & alcohol. However, I might test one with acetone though and one other is going to get filled with some amber shellac. 

CA can stay in their own bottles. []


----------



## TBone (Nov 16, 2006)

If you're going to have a problem with any of those it will be the acetone.  Test that one before you fill it.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 17, 2006)

Yea, that was my thoughts and plan exactly, but there is no chance of the others having any problems with the bottles.

BTW, I used the water one last night and they work sooooo much better than the ones I had! []


----------

